# Cactus Honey Anyone?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dee Lusby has desert honey. I'm sure there is a lot of cactus and acacia and mesquite etc.

http://members.aol.com/__121b_QoeuufjaQEy7YJBcFY47Q+opBAxJ1uGkRYr2YBW6ZpXUb3ab7rQBcg==


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

*Michael*,

Thanks for the lead.







I've passed it on.


----------

